# Mood on a cycle



## TDivo (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm new to steroids and doing research for my potential first cycle. Plenty of good info on the gear. What about the effects it has on mood and emotions? Any first hand accounts? What are some ways to mitigate these effects?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 4, 2014)

I wanna fight men and fuk women...thats the mood i get from aas...Its a beautiful thing


----------



## Luscious Lei (Nov 4, 2014)

Steroids will have a different effect on your mood depending on what hormone they are made of.
You first cycle should be testosterone only and the effect on your mood will be mostly positive: increased sense of well being, confidence, higher libido, etc...Most unpleasant effects on mood are not from test but from high E2 that you should keep under control by using and AI.


----------



## bvs (Nov 4, 2014)

On my first test only cycle. As leiurus said all mood changes have been positive like feeling more outgoing and confident and libido thru the roof. Im not an angry type of guy anyway so test hasn't changed that


----------



## Paolos (Nov 4, 2014)

Agree with the above referenced statements....People are different but expect potential hightened intensity of your natural personality traits.
Just anticipate you may feel different (good and bad) and react knowing this to avoid looking like a fool or getting locked up. As far as the sex drive
is concerned just ride that one out and share it with your girl!


----------



## Azog (Nov 4, 2014)

Tren makes me a bit MORE of a dick, angry. Also makes me violently horny.
High NPP, and/or Primo with low test does not much affect me mood. It does make me a bit anxious at times and sorta up and down with energy. I don't always feel awesome.
Test only/Test and Mast makes me feel awesome. I have eneray constantly and feel happier, more easy going if anything. The libido boost is ridiculous, too.

Point is, it entirely depends on the person and drugs in question.


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 4, 2014)

Well, my friend who is taking Test C says he feels like an unchained beast after 8 weeks, also his gf hasn't left  him(unlike his last one did when he was on PH's)


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 4, 2014)

Test e,deca, tbol - for me: no moods just more risk taking.  Great to keep the mrs on side, not great for keeping the boss on side. Maybe next I'll take test c and just knock the prick out :32 (10):


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 5, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Maybe next I'll take test c and just knock the prick out :32 (10):


 LOL, i worked retail and almost lost my job during cycle. Got so annoyed by all the dumbass questions I got


----------



## 11Bravo (Nov 5, 2014)

I bite the heads off live chickens regardless what compound/s I'm running


----------



## bitterStrength (Nov 5, 2014)

My first cycle was test E only and I was the happiest guy in the world. 

My tren cycle i was Horney as hell all the time and got a little irritated easier. 

Remember.  It depends what kind of person you are. If your a dick, well you'll just be more of a dick on gear.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 5, 2014)

kingblasted said:


> LOL, i worked retail and almost lost my job during cycle. Got so annoyed by all the dumbass questions I got



lol! Yeah I can imagine.  Problem with retail is someone is always hassling you- and its usually the guy sitting on his ass doing f**k all!


----------



## Seeker (Nov 5, 2014)

One thing I can say from my own experience while on cycle is not to allow stress into your life. I know it's hard because everyone has issues they're dealing with buto stress will Fuk you up and bring on sides you don't want when juicing hard. I know this from my own experience. Sure I have daily challenges I deal with but stress is one I have to avoid while on cycle.


----------



## snake (Nov 5, 2014)

Personally, 400 mg of test as a start will up your sex drive; not a bad thing if you have an outlet.  I would start there and get some bloodwork done. You're E2 MAY rise, adjust with an AI if needed. I know if my E starts to get out of whack, the bloodwork just confirms it. Start light and you'll be alright!


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 5, 2014)

Seeker said:


> One thing I can say from my own experience while on cycle is not to allow stress into your life. I know it's hard because everyone has issues they're dealing with buto stress will Fuk you up and bring on sides you don't want when juicing hard. I know this from my own experience. Sure I have daily challenges I deal with but stress is one I have to avoid while on cycle.



Definitely agree. Not least as being on a cycle should be such a positive experience. It just meant that I didn't do as much marking as I should have for about 8 weeks! But I was very upbeat! !! Combination of test e, deca AND lack of marking!!!


----------



## TDivo (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm not too much of a dick - or at least I try not to be. 

What about when you're coming off and doing PCT? Is it like a comedown or anything? Or is it pretty smooth?


----------



## shenky (Nov 6, 2014)

TDivo said:


> I'm not too much of a dick - or at least I try not to be.
> 
> What about when you're coming off and doing PCT? Is it like a comedown or anything? Or is it pretty smooth?



PCT can get pretty dark, tbh. It depends on how sensitive you are. I personally get a little depressed and apathetic.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 6, 2014)

shenky said:


> PCT can get pretty dark, tbh. It depends on how sensitive you are. I personally get a little depressed and apathetic.



I tend to go down the spots on back route during my pct - give me apathy any day!


----------



## TDivo (Nov 6, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> I tend to go down the spots on back route during my pct - give me apathy any day!



Not sure I get what you mean...


----------



## woodswise (Nov 7, 2014)

I feel like a superhero while on.  Tren makes me intolerant of BS and somewhat of an a$$hole occasionally.  When coming down to cruise levels, I get depressed and weepy for a week or two until my hormones stabilize, then I am fine.


----------



## McDuffy (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm a level headed guy also and I found no changes in my mood while taking 600 test C a week, it wasn't until coming off the stuff that I started getting side effects like achne, depression. Like people have said, if you're prone to anger you'll get angry, prone to depression you'll get depressed. I can say while on my first cycle life felt like more of a struggle because i had a busy work schedule and was in the gym everyday lifting hard as i felt like i had to as i was on gear and needed to take advantage of that and never take a day off even if i was worn down. Just take care of yourself.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Dec 1, 2014)

On test i felt i had very little patience towards idiots , especially the arrogant ones in the gym that act like total ass holes , i felt myself wanting to choke them out at every opportunity luckily for me i have decent self control and try to avoid confrontation   , but a couple of years ago it might have been a different story before i grew up and realised its pointless


----------

